

Ask HN: How to pick between job offers? - joeschindel

I am a senior in college and have recently received two similar offers.  Any general pointers for deciding on my first career out of college?
======
KCGeek
While I think Ryangripp is on the right track I'd also add that you should
look at what type of technology is being used at each place and how it will
help you move forward in your career. Look for companies that aren't just
going to pay you more but will help you grow as a programmer.

Example. Shop A and Shop B are both working on software type X. But Shop A is
stuck in the stone age of VB 6 while Shop B is moving everything to C# and
starting up a mobile group. Even if Shop A offers you more Vacation
Time/Perks/$$ I'd go with Shop B.

Reason: You need to think about what skills your next employer will be looking
for and how this new job will look on your resume once you want to move on.

------
staunch
If they both retracted their offers, which would you be more disappointed
about?

------
calbear98
You should try to go with the place you'll be happier working at. If you try
to pick a job based just on career path, advancement, money, you'll probably
regret it. Obviously if you can get both, the better.

You want to be at a place where you get along with the people, learn from
them, can be productive as a team.

When the organization has good people, everything else should and most likely
will fall into place: learning opportunities, career advancement, good
projects, good technology, salary and benefits, fun place to work.

------
ryangripp
Benefits? (Vacation Time, Insurance, perks) Branding? Are the companies both
awesome brands? (you can define what an awesome brand is as it is very
subjective) Room to grow? (So how long until you're a Director of blah blah
blah?)

------
keywonc
1) can the environment help you become very good at what you do?

2) do you see the people you'll work with help with your future, and will you
become a better person by spending time with them?

